# Roubaix Pro 54 Spam *Paid* Frame or full bike



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for looking I have lots of parts too. 

2009 Specialized Roubaix Pro Frameset size 54 - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------

